# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  optiboard project cont. (time to pony up)

## Dave Nelson

I asked Steve to sticky the thread, partly so its in everyone's face, and partly to keep it as a "master thread" so other threads like this one) can be started on related subjects without making the main thread to long and convoluted. There has been some more attention paid to third world eyecare again, so I have another proposal. A colleague of mine, a former instructor with a local College's Ophthalmic Dispensing program, returned from an Opticianry school in Cuba. He reported that the school was so short on texts and equipment it was a miracle they were able to learn at all. In keeping with recent discussions about the need for sustainable eyecare in developing nations, and the emphasis on training nationals, I propose we find a school, or schools, that already exist in developing countries, round up tools, texts, equipment, and any other related materials, and send them to these institutions. I know optiboarders have TONS of stuff that would be appreciated by some of these schools, and I only ask any donations be serviceable, and in good working order. Cost of shipping can be a major problem, but let's see if we can round up some stuff, and find a suitable school. 
I'll start the ball off with a really nice lensometer, not a B&L 70, but similar to it, in good working order. ( :Eek:  Cost of shipping ) Anyone know of a deserving optician school?

----------


## LKahn

We will provide an assortment of chemicals supplies.  Just tell me where and when.

----------


## chip anderson

Play this smart.  I know a local dentist that goes down there two weeks a year to "teach".   He gives one week of teaching and gets one week of the best bass fishing in the world!

----------


## Jacqui

I don't know what I have right now, but let me look. I may also be interested in the instructor part of it.

----------


## Dave Nelson

Just in case you thought this thread would drop from sight, I brought it back. Nearly everyone has some stuff they have they don't really need. Textbooks, tools, groovers, and whatnot. If I don't get more stuff, Ill cry.  :cry:

----------


## GOS_Queen

Dave -  I wish I had something to offer ...  I suppose I do have a few pd sticks and screwdrivers...  (really, that is all I have to offer...  :shiner: )

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Before I go to the head Honcho around here I'll ask what I know he'll ask, and that is will he be able to deduct any of this as a charitable donation? Sometimes the ability to deduct it from taxes can actually generate alot of interest. What do you say?  Chris..

----------


## Dave Nelson

You do need to have "charity" status to allow for a deduction, something we don't have. We could choose a registered charity to direct optiboard donations to, but I would prefer, at least for now, to list all donations, find a worthwhile school, then see about forwarding the donations to the school. If there is a charitable organization out there who knows of such a school, and can offer a tax receipt, I'm all ears. 
Donations have been a bit skimpy so far, and not everyone has something they can afford to part with. Once we adopt a school, though, and have a place to direct donations to, I'm sure more people will come up with some donations.

----------


## Jacqui

I did find a B&L heat treat unit and an AO surface marker, probably more if I dig. I may also have some minor supplies.

----------


## Jubilee

I have a student currently working on clearing out our storage area to see what goodies may be in there to donate.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I have a groover (I even had custom Teflon bearings made for it)I don't use anymore and one of those huge Coburn edge polishers. And a patternmaker that needs a new belt.

----------


## Dave Nelson

Thanks all. I have Emailed a fellow in Ecuador who may be able to provide us with the details on an opticianry school. Will keep all posted.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Next time I have to visit out storage unit I will look at what we might want to part with, Chris..

----------


## Uncle Fester

Hold on Americans!
Is it legal to send stuff to Cuba?

Or do we send it to Canada first :Rolleyes: 

To be tax deductable I believe a charity has to be established and registered under some IRS code.

As much as I'd like to help I think this should be a Canadian project.

----------


## Jacqui

So, I'll move back and then donate it.

----------


## Snitgirl

Dave,

At this point I have nothing  :( I am truly sorry....:(

----------


## Jacqui

Dave: 

See my post under "Optiboard World Vision Project"  #33

----------


## Dave Nelson

I have been in touch with a school in Ecuador who would like the donated equipment. The concern I have is...it is apparently a school for training ophthalmologists and technitions, and would like to include some lab work for the technicians. Its not what I imagined. I was kind of hoping to find a school for opticians that was more impoverished, like the school in Cuba. I did get in touch with them through Medical Ministries International, an outstanding organisation headed by one Willie Hunter, and his wife Janice. Willie is a very interesting guy, and his life story would make a most interesting book. Anyway, the Contact is Dr. Robin Rios, of the MMI ophthalmology program in Ecuador. 
What think ye?

----------


## VHB

I don't have any equipment, but I would be glad to send a bunch of frames, including half a dozen Rec-specs.  I usually send frames to Med-link, but if you think this project would want frames, I can send you a bunch.

----------


## Eyecing

I work in a small office with one O.D.  He bought the practice (with all the goodies) from a retiring O.D. who'd been there forever.  This man never throws anything away.  Ever.  We have _at least_ 30 years worth of assorted equipment that I have spent years trying to talk him into tossing because we are so short on space.
I'm sure some of it is utterly worthless, as far as modern technology is concerned, but all of it works (Doc's reason for keeping it around).  Nobody is interested in _buying_ it and he won't hear of _dumping_ it, but we do a lot of charity work and I'm sure he would be more than happy to part with it for a good cause.
We also have boxes of outdated frames- never used but purchased on consignment, enough eyeglass cases to sink a small ship and lots of assorted repair "kits" and parts that require the use of equipment we don't have (history of staff members who simply could not say no to telemarketers...)
I'll go through the equipment and make a list.  I'll try to get the info posted within the next week or so.

I hope we can help. :)

----------


## Jacqui

> I work in a small office with one O.D.  He bought the practice (with all the goodies) from a retiring O.D. who'd been there forever.  This man never throws anything away.  Ever.  We have _at least_ 30 years worth of assorted equipment that I have spent years trying to talk him into tossing because we are so short on space.
> I'm sure some of it is utterly worthless, as far as modern technology is concerned, but all of it works (Doc's reason for keeping it around).  Nobody is interested in _buying_ it and he won't hear of _dumping_ it, but we do a lot of charity work and I'm sure he would be more than happy to part with it for a good cause.
> We also have boxes of outdated frames- never used but purchased on consignment, enough eyeglass cases to sink a small ship and lots of assorted repair "kits" and parts that require the use of equipment we don't have (history of staff members who simply could not say no to telemarketers...)
> I'll go through the equipment and make a list.  I'll try to get the info posted within the next week or so.
> 
> I hope we can help. :)


I would love to see the inventory !! Send me a copy by PM or email, please. I'm trying to start a small lab that will do nothing but FREE  work for charity type programs.

----------


## Snitgirl

Ditto on sending me a copy via pm or e mail.

thank you!




> I would love to see the inventory !! Send me a copy by PM or email, please. I'm trying to start a small lab that will do nothing but FREE  work for charity type programs.

----------


## VHB

> I would love to see the inventory !! Send me a copy by PM or email, please. I'm trying to start a small lab that will do nothing but FREE  work for charity type programs.


Jacqui, are you in need of any frames?  I'd be glad to send some.  Send me a PM.

----------


## Jacqui

PM being sent

----------


## Jamesnns

I have two lensometers, All are in perfect working order.

----------


## harry a saake

Dave , you will also want to make sure how you are going to get this equipment and supplies to these countries without it being stolen in customs. I in my trading card business dont even bother anymore with foreign shipments, too much hassle, now Doc in china and jerry huang have extensive experience in this field and you may want to contact them first

----------


## Jacqui

> I have two lensometers, All are in perfect working order.



PM me about the lensometers.

Thank you !!

----------


## One science

> I asked Steve to sticky the thread, partly so its in everyone's face, and partly to keep it as a "master thread" so other threads like this one) can be started on related subjects without making the main thread to long and convoluted. There has been some more attention paid to third world eyecare again, so I have another proposal. A colleague of mine, a former instructor with a local College's Ophthalmic Dispensing program, returned from an Opticianry school in Cuba. He reported that the school was so short on texts and equipment it was a miracle they were able to learn at all. In keeping with recent discussions about the need for sustainable eyecare in developing nations, and the emphasis on training nationals, I propose we find a school, or schools, that already exist in developing countries, round up tools, texts, equipment, and any other related materials, and send them to these institutions. I know optiboarders have TONS of stuff that would be appreciated by some of these schools, and I only ask any donations be serviceable, and in good working order. Cost of shipping can be a major problem, but let's see if we can round up some stuff, and find a suitable school. 
> I'll start the ball off with a really nice lensometer, not a B&L 70, but similar to it, in good working order. ( Cost of shipping ) Anyone know of a deserving optician school?


Nice initiative you have here. Congrats. I'm curious..which was the result? Because i think that any power point useful presentation or documentation it would be useful to enrich the knowledges for the people in these countries.

----------


## One science

> I asked Steve to sticky the thread, partly so its in everyone's face, and partly to keep it as a "master thread" so other threads like this one) can be started on related subjects without making the main thread to long and convoluted. There has been some more attention paid to third world eyecare again, so I have another proposal. A colleague of mine, a former instructor with a local College's Ophthalmic Dispensing program, returned from an Opticianry school in Cuba. He reported that the school was so short on texts and equipment it was a miracle they were able to learn at all. In keeping with recent discussions about the need for sustainable eyecare in developing nations, and the emphasis on training nationals, I propose we find a school, or schools, that already exist in developing countries, round up tools, texts, equipment, and any other related materials, and send them to these institutions. I know optiboarders have TONS of stuff that would be appreciated by some of these schools, and I only ask any donations be serviceable, and in good working order. Cost of shipping can be a major problem, but let's see if we can round up some stuff, and find a suitable school. 
> I'll start the ball off with a really nice lensometer, not a B&L 70, but similar to it, in good working order. ( Cost of shipping ) Anyone know of a deserving optician school?


I think you should make a donation campaign inhere. I want to belive that there are people who want to help, that have many things that they don't use and other need its. Everyone can make a human act.

----------


## One science

Hello, what is heard about the initiative? how many people will be helped?

----------


## One science

Which are the countries where you want to make happier schools?

----------


## beejay

Very Very Interesting Thread. Bumping it up again after a very long time.

India is a large market where eye care is often neglected. There are a dime a dozen organizations, eye care networks and hospitals  that showcase interest, yet do a half baked job. Business is their primary interest, as usual as always.
Of course there are some who genuinely do society orientated work, they get overshadowed by the large corporate giants. .

We contribute our share by filling in lenses for free for a children home here in my town. I use the old frames that the customers drop in and I fill the lenses.

If anyone is interested in contributing, not in terms of money, however in actively working in the rural areas and educating the need for better eye health and doing vision screening please drop me a message.

Setting up an opticianry school is one my idea for a very long time now. This way we can offer employment guarantee and give them a chance for a better life and at the same time fill in jobs for industry. I also have a recruitment business for the Asian and Middle East markets and the market always needs more manpower.

----------


## beejay

Bumping up the thread again.

----------


## Wink Software

We've recently given a local college a free copy of our Practice Management Software, and we'd be happy to do the same as part of this wonderful initiative.  We also have relationships with sponsors who might be interested in supporting by donating equipment including barcode scanners, label printers and PC's.  If interested, let me know.

----------


## EYERA

David,

I can assist with any Donations as I am a Medical Appraiser.
My Certification is from the American Surgical Trade Association/HIDA.
I will also try to channel Optical and Ophthalmology.
Equipment to your Organization. What is the name of it?
Do you still need a Lensometer? 
Request other equipment you need.

Below are Services Medical Equipment Resale, Inc. provides.


Medical Equipment Resale, Inc.is interested in any Used Optical/Ophthalmology or Med-Surg Equipment you have available in your Clinics.
Also, when you are looking for New Equipment, Call Us. We have liquidation equipment available from clinics that have closed in New Condition up to 50% savings.


Here is the IRS 8283 Non Cash Charitable Form.
https://www.irs.gov/uac/about-form-8283


MEDICAL EQUIPMENT RESALE, INC.
7650 Cooley Lake Rd. No.750
Union Lake, Michigan 48387
248.982.5815.irahar11@comcast.net




Medical Equipment Resale,Inc. Buys, Sells Brokers, Repairs, and Appraises all Types of Ophthalmology, Optical and Medical Equipment.
Periodically available in the Optical/Ophthalmology field are Slit Lamps,Tonometers, Phoropers,Keratometers, Lensometers/Autorefractors, Tomographers, Topagraphers, Visual Field Analyzers, Lasers, Edgers, Complete Lanes of Equipment,and Medical Surgical Equipment, etc.
However, please specify whatever Medical Equipment you currently need or want to sell in the future.


I am Certified as a Surgical Consultant via the American Surgical Trade Association/HIDA, have been in the Previously Owned medical equipment business for 36 years, and Appraise Physician's Equipment for Tax Donations.       If you have any Donation Equipment available, I will help facilitate your donation.
I will provide an Appraisal of your Equipment and complete your IRS 8283 Non Cash Contribution form. Cost of shipping can also be used as a deduction. If you are not not willing to pay for shipping in many cases the Donation Agency will absorb the cost. Also, Appraisal Costs can be deducted. 
If have you already depreciated the Equipment then,the Owner can take a personal deduction.
This is usually 25-40% of the Appraised Value of the Equipment depending on the Doctor's Tax bracket.
A Biomedical Inspection Report will be required for all Equipment donated from the Donor, to insure that the Donation Equipment received is in good working order.


For New Purchases please inquire because available is Equipment from Dr's and Clinics that have closed in just a matter of 1-2 years! So, this can provide New Type of Equipment at tremendous cost savings up to 50 %.   Leasing is also available.


Hope I can assist your soon.


Respectfully Submitted,


Ira H. Rubin
Certified Surgical Consultant
Medical Equipment Resale,Inc.
















> I asked Steve to sticky the thread, partly so its in everyone's face, and partly to keep it as a "master thread" so other threads like this one) can be started on related subjects without making the main thread to long and convoluted. There has been some more attention paid to third world eyecare again, so I have another proposal. A colleague of mine, a former instructor with a local College's Ophthalmic Dispensing program, returned from an Opticianry school in Cuba. He reported that the school was so short on texts and equipment it was a miracle they were able to learn at all. In keeping with recent discussions about the need for sustainable eyecare in developing nations, and the emphasis on training nationals, I propose we find a school, or schools, that already exist in developing countries, round up tools, texts, equipment, and any other related materials, and send them to these institutions. I know optiboarders have TONS of stuff that would be appreciated by some of these schools, and I only ask any donations be serviceable, and in good working order. Cost of shipping can be a major problem, but let's see if we can round up some stuff, and find a suitable school. 
> I'll start the ball off with a really nice lensometer, not a B&L 70, but similar to it, in good working order. ( Cost of shipping ) Anyone know of a deserving optician school?

----------

